# Hacking into Ai-Net?



## Hixson (May 2, 2008)

Is it possible to get into the Ai-Net cable and extract the audio? I've looked at a pin out and see that pins 4,5,&6 are signal. Wondering if I could carefully open up the cable and turn these into RCA's to loop them through my 1/3 oct EQ. I need a way to EQ the signal BEFORE it hits the PXA-H100 for it's time alignment.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alpine makes an AI-net to RCA cable. That might help out in hacking it.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Starboy's answer is correct but you CAN hack the cable.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

starboy869 said:


> Alpine makes an AI-net to RCA cable. That might help out in hacking it.


That doesn't always work. I tried using an Ai-net to RCA adaptor to connect my HU directly to my satellite receiver, but I could never get it to work. I have to play it through the FM receiver.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

grampi said:


> That doesn't always work. I tried using an Ai-net to RCA adaptor to connect my HU directly to my satellite receiver, but I could never get it to work. I have to play it through the FM receiver.


No reason why it should not work if your head unit is compatible with that plug.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hixson said:


> Is it possible to get into the Ai-Net cable and extract the audio? I've looked at a pin out and see that pins 4,5,&6 are signal. Wondering if I could carefully open up the cable and turn these into RCA's to loop them through my 1/3 oct EQ. I need a way to EQ the signal BEFORE it hits the PXA-H100 for it's time alignment.


Forgive me for not being intimate with all the Alpine models, but doesn't that unit have an EQ built in? And isn't it *more extensive* than a 1/3 octave unit?


----------



## Hixson (May 2, 2008)

That plug won't work because it's meant as in input. There is a switch on the bottom of Ai-Net heads that says NORM-EQ/DIV When the switch is in the NORM position the 4/5/6 terminals act as an input for music from the source (i-Pod,changer,NAV, etc.) but when the switch is in the EQ/DIV position it is an output. That cable would work if I wanted to just have another preout but I need to control a PXA-H100.

The H100 has a crappy parametric EQ and a bunch of preset EQ BS. I wish Alpine would just make hardcore, no frills processor that is 1/3 oct eq, t/a, and x.o. in one chassis that can be controlled by multiple HU over the Ai-Net instead of loading it with crap like Media Xpander.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Alpine uses the KCA-121B as an aux input. The feature is called "V-Link" and "Versatile Link". If you are using a CD changer on an Ai-Net head unit that does not offer V-Link, you can use the KCA-801B as a RCA aux input but as far as I know, the deck must see the changer for the 801b to work. You could probably use the Alpine KWA-350B Ai-Net extention cable to make a quick disconnect cable. Cut the cable in half, hack the audio and add rcas, plug into the EQ, go out of the eq w/rca ends back into the Ai-net cable.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> No reason why it should not work if your head unit is compatible with that plug.


That's what I thought too.


----------

